# Huskey, Mal, Wolf, Snow dogs owners get your pics up!!!



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Right im fed up looking through threads, lol! Graham wants to see pics of huskys mals etc anythign that i quote looks ''wolfy'' lol!

Graham so so so so sso badly wants one  poor thing!!

Any pics? Emmaj! Reinyu (sp)! Pimp!! and so on!! 

(puppies would also be good!)


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you ready for this lol 

i have a pb full of pics haha


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is my gorgeous Nomad... The dog I grew up with. He was husky/mal/wolf mix










And playing in the snow on Mount Rainier


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

going to enjoy this thread:flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thankyou people, keep them comming!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

oh emma there are all beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

have people seen enough lol


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emma how the hell do u keep ur house looking so good with all those raving lunatics in the house lmao.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Little Wils..

with Rio because i can't leave him out










me and Wils




























Grin Tin Tin










The picture i saw when i was thinking about buying another dog, the picture that made me buy her


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

meko they are both beautiful.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I wants the mal pup, Emma!!  Wills is gorgeous, Meko!!

Poor Nomad got squished up among all of Emma's pics


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I wants the mal pup, Emma!!  Wills is gorgeous, Meko!!


 
grrrr so is Rio..


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Emma how the hell do u keep ur house looking so good with all those raving lunatics in the house lmao.


 
LOL i have no clue i vac at least 4 times aday an forever mopping the kitchen floor an wiping down appliances :lol2:

so note to all them that stated i live in a dirty house lol................pics are proof i dont haha :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh of course!!!  Just cuz this was a snowy dog thread I refrained from singing his praises


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> I wants the mal pup, Emma!!  Wills is gorgeous, Meko!!
> 
> Poor Nomad got squished up among all of Emma's pics


 
Jen nomad is gorgas hun :flrt::flrt:


yeps she is a lil cutie pie is the mal and she is coming on fantastically :flrt:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> LOL i have no clue i vac at least 4 times aday an forever mopping the kitchen floor an wiping down appliances :lol2:
> 
> so note to all them that stated i live in a dirty house lol................pics are proof i dont haha :lol2::lol2::lol2:


Your house looks so clean we struggle with just our Dalmation lmao. Cant imagine how we would cope with that many. Dogs and carpets are not compatible lmao.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nomad was a wonderful dog... I miss him every day and he'll always be in my heart.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Your house looks so clean we struggle with just our Dalmation lmao. Cant imagine how we would cope with that many. Dogs and carpets are not compatible lmao.


 
I have to say the carpet is coming up in the summer its taken quiet a battering this winter with 11 dogs in an out so when the warm weather comes back round me an my dad are gonna take the carpet up an treat an seal the floor boards an varnish them 

but its hard work keeping it cleanish with wet paws in an out an puppy accidents too :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Nomad was a wonderful dog... I miss him every day and he'll always be in my heart.


I have to say these dogs are an addictive breed lol and they definately leave a paw print on your heart :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

heart, head, sofa, oven, knackers....

anywhere they can reach.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thank you so so so much everyone!! lol.
o cute! 
love love love the brown one! (dont know the ''proper'' name!) 
and gramam likes the huskey (?) the teh oen with the more wolfly coat, browner rather than black.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> heart, head, sofa, oven, knackers....
> 
> anywhere they can reach.


 
Oh your soooooooooo right there Meko:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you so so so much everyone!! lol.
> o cute!
> love love love the brown one! (dont know the ''proper'' name!)
> and gramam likes the huskey (?) the teh oen with the more wolfly coat, browner rather than black.


The one with one blue an one brown eye Gina ?

If yes then she is my red an white girl 

Keona who had the run in with the collie this morn


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> thank you so so so much everyone!! lol.
> o cute!
> love love love the brown one! (dont know the ''proper'' name!)
> and gramam likes the huskey (?) the teh oen with the more wolfly coat, browner rather than black.


 
Thats marni my mutt hee hee he is a huskamute 

Husky x malamute :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

After Nomad, I seriously don't know if I could ever have another snow type dog... I am afraid I would always compare the new one to him... Although, maybe if I got one that looked very different, it'd be ok. Don't know.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> The one with one blue an one brown eye Gina ?
> 
> If yes then she is my red an white girl
> 
> Keona who had the run in with the collie this morn


yea i saw that! evil doggy  she is stunning and was so so small!!!



Emmaj said:


> Thats marni my mutt hee hee he is a huskamute
> 
> Husky x malamute :flrt:


hehe he is cute!! gramam liek the colour of him, and also liek your rred girl! just wish there were more snow doggs up here!!!

my firend had a samoyed! he was GREAT but unforuntaly die dthis year


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> After Nomad, I seriously don't know if I could ever have another snow type dog... I am afraid I would always compare the new one to him... Although, maybe if I got one that looked very different, it'd be ok. Don't know.


awwwww i know what you mean hun 

but i think you should deffo get another one down the line :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> yea i saw that! evil doggy  she is stunning and was so so small!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fantastic dogs are samoyeds :flrt: hoooooooje dawgies though there is one that lives up the road to me an he makes my mal x look small :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Titch1980 (Mar 6, 2006)

Emma i know a way i dont have to rehome any animals, me,my 3 kids, my 3 ickle dogs, my 5 cats, 3 bunnies and the hamster all come live with you and i'll leave the Mister here, lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> fantastic dogs are samoyeds :flrt: hoooooooje dawgies though there is one that lives up the road to me an he makes my mal x look small :lol2::lol2:


hehe sammi was his name, and he was HUGE! he was a rescue dog actually poor little thing! he had a good i think 12 ish years  he was lovely


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

meko n emmaj how dare u put such cute pics up, im so so jealouse, our next dog will be a mal or husky, but we have the akita at the mo n wouldnt be fair on her getting one yet


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rach1980 said:


> Emma i know a way i dont have to rehome any animals, me,my 3 kids, my 3 ickle dogs, my 5 cats, 3 bunnies and the hamster all come live with you and i'll leave the Mister here, lol


LOL rach if i had the space you would be welcome to :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> hehe sammi was his name, and he was HUGE! he was a rescue dog actually poor little thing! he had a good i think 12 ish years  he was lovely


 
wow yeah he deffo did for a rescue :2thumb: yips they are mosnter dogs lol they remind me of yettis :lol2:



Mrs dirtydozen said:


> meko n emmaj how dare u put such cute pics up, im so so jealouse, our next dog will be a mal or husky, but we have the akita at the mo n wouldnt be fair on her getting one yet


 
sowwie jen :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe one day I'll get another snowy dog *dreams* I adore mals!! Obviously I won't be getting another wolf/dog while I still live in the UK


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> wow yeah he deffo did for a rescue :2thumb: yips they are mosnter dogs lol they remind me of yettis :lol2:



hehe!!!


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Did someone mention sammoyeds?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dan said:


> Did someone mention sammoyeds?


 
Oh Dan is he/she yours ?:flrt::flrt::flrt:


seeeeeeeeeee they looks like yettis gorgas dogs :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

dan is she /he yours... tis MASSIVE!! very very fluffy!! lol hehe!" much fluffier than sammi my friends!, but he was a very country type dog, alwayas covere in dirt and grime!


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> ...


compleletly different head shape! crazyyyy cute!!!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Mrs dirtydozen said:


> meko n emmaj how dare u put such cute pics up, im so so jealouse, our next dog will be a mal or husky, but we have the akita at the mo n wouldnt be fair on her getting one yet


 
you'll get to meet the big spastic if you have those vivs..


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooooh!! Pretty fluffy white pooch!!



bosshogg said:


>


What a smile!!! :flrt:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Dan said:


>


 
that's huge!! it dwarfs the summer house and patio table.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

meko said:


> that's huge!! It dwarfs the summer house and patio table.


lmao!!!


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

I've spent the entire thread oohing and arghing, they is some bootiful doggies you all have :no1:

And Dan, your big ball of fluff is goyjuss :flrt:

Jo

Ps. Emma, don't you have any pics that maybe show the wide variety of your pack?? I'm sure you've got a lil staff hiding away there somewhere :whistling2: You know, just for, erm, comparisons sake :lol2:


----------



## Dan (Jan 11, 2006)

Yeah, she's mine.

Unfortunately she is living with my ex-wife until i get sorted in a new place so i miss her like crazy at the moment.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Dan said:


> Yeah, she's mine.
> 
> Unfortunately she is living with my ex-wife until i get sorted in a new place so i miss her like crazy at the moment.


awwwwwwwwwwww she will be with you soon though wont she ?


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Dan said:


> Yeah, she's mine.
> 
> Unfortunately she is living with my ex-wife until i get sorted in a new place so i miss her like crazy at the moment.



 poor thing


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> you'll get to meet the big spastic if you have those vivs..


i meant ur dog was cute lol, i wouldnt call ur self that u look pritty normal to me, but then again i see jonny everyday lol, oh whats happenin with the vivs, they are 4 jonny shall have to ask him, im sure he still wants them


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Dan said:


> Yeah, she's mine.
> 
> Unfortunately she is living with my ex-wife until i get sorted in a new place so i miss her like crazy at the moment.


Aw, that must be really difficult for you both. Hope she's back with you soon.

Jo


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

she's the big spastic i meant


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

Meko said:


> she's the big spastic i meant


tee hee im only pullin ur leg:whip:


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Me with Noobs and Moochie racing 2 weeks ago









Noobie 























My boy North - he sadly passed away 3 months ago    (Moochie in top pic is his son and belongs to my friend)





















Noobie and North finishing a race Easter Sunday this year - our only snowy race ever!





















Noobie at weight pull










Noobie and Bridget




















Noobs. Moochie and Taz on the beach


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Noobie when she was small and cute ...










Noobie and Tara










Baby Noobs and Kizzy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> ........


.

beautiful pics 
love the ones on the beach, sorry to hear about your doggy


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

julienoob said:


> noobie when she was small and cute ...


so so so cute


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Julie they are just gorgas hun:flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww!! Look at the baby Noob!!! Wants to squish her!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

lots of pictures...

lets vote for the best looking..

i vote Wils..

vote over.

i win.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Meko said:


> lots of pictures...
> 
> lets vote for the best looking..
> 
> ...


lol!!


baby noob for me im afraid!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Nomad wins hands down


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Theyre all so beeeeeautiful! I cant wait to get mine :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Top 2 pics are qannik an some of her litter mates 

lower ones are nanook an some of his litter mates an nooks as a pup 

nanook an qannik are bro an sis just from different litters


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

awww puppy pics!! gramam likes the one with the ''angry face''


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Nanook was roughly 4 wks old on them pics as was qannik too :lol2:

she is the one with the white flash on her side just behind her left front shoulder : victory:


----------



## cbmark (Feb 23, 2008)

im online using my ps3 at present will post pics tommorow when im on the pc :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

cbmark said:


> im online using my ps3 at present will post pics tommorow when im on the pc :lol2:


yay needs to see pics of your pack :flrt:


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh Emma, puppies shouldn't be allowed to be that cute :mf_dribble:

Jo


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

my dad had afluffy white dog like the one in pic called Bobbie.. and my auntie had a wolf type dog wasn't as big a fluffy as some of your wolf looking dogs but like fair fur similar to fox fur but looked wolf lol!!
wish i had picz of the cuties xx


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

mrfluff said:


> Oh Emma, puppies shouldn't be allowed to be that cute :mf_dribble:
> 
> Jo


 
hee hee cuties wernt they :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Lover said:


> my dad had afluffy white dog like the one in pic called Bobbie.. and my auntie had a wolf type dog wasn't as big a fluffy as some of your wolf looking dogs but like fair fur similar to fox fur but looked wolf lol!!
> wish i had picz of the cuties xx


could have been a nothern inuit or a husky or mal x or somat like that lol


all huskies have different coats


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rach1980 said:


> Emma i know a way i dont have to rehome any animals, me,my 3 kids, my 3 ickle dogs, my 5 cats, 3 bunnies and the hamster all come live with you and i'll leave the Mister here, lol


 


Karma as a puppy.









Logan and Bob the cat. Bob dosen't think the kjoke was THAT funny.









Logan and his Cats.









Logan when he was at deaths door in the vets after rupturing his bowel and almost dying 3 times.









Logan in the snow in his prime.









Dweezil, Posing









Dweezil when he's not in a posing mood.










Ista and Dweezil









Kira, my fatty white Bitch when she wasn't soooooo fat! lol









Kira and her litter of 3 puppies.










Me and the pack playing in the snow.









3 of Ista and Dweezils puppies


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aw!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Dweezil again. NIS show.









Logan and Bob. He really loves that Cat and Bob loves him.









Silver and Scout learning to howl. they went to the same home. and before anyone asks the new owner was a dogtrainer hence why I was ok letting him have 2.









Karma in the Garden.










Ista's freshly born puppy!









Silver dog puppy from Ista.









Che Guevara. Just picked him up. Photo taken in the back of the van on the motorway home.









Shadowlands Arlovski
He went to live in Ireland with a dog Behaviour expert.









Karma in the Garden looking very pregnant.









Shadowlands Moonunit, baby sister to Dweezil. Owned by the boss of someone on RFUK.









Mental puppy time. 2 litters of Shadowlands Puppies and Che Guevara.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shadowlands Moonunit

she is BEAUTIFUL!

me in love! lol..

i love the photo of them howling too!! SO SO SO cute!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

more pictures of my Northern Inuit Dogs.

Shadowlands Wayakin, the Diva of the entire pack.
Likes pink and Floral.











Karma and her first litter.









and with my daughter within 20mins of having the last pup. I trust this bitch. She was even asleep while having one pup. thats how laid back she is. it was like 'Karma, wake up, you've had another pup.' and she was 'oooo flippin eek I have!'










and her puppies
















mole pup!


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

hehe


----------



## CWD (Feb 11, 2007)

All stunning dogs :mf_dribble:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

aww what cute babies!!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

some of my puppies I bred. Met them all grown up or part grown lol at shows.

Shadowlands Silver Surfer. Wish I'd kept him!










Shadowlands Luna, who they came back to me for a companion to Shadowlands Jenson.









.................................................................................................

Ste handling Che Guevara in the Minor Puppy Class that he came 1st in. then got res best pup in show.

















Ste with Che Guevara, myself with Shadowlands Moonunit and some guy who offered to handle Shadowlands Arlovski. In the minor puppy class.

















and one that Clare Bosshogg will love. Senna in minor puppy class!!
Handled by a friend.










Shadowlands Wayakin doing what she does best, Nothing.









Moonunit, Che and Senna lying on mummies legs



























Shadowlands Keano when he had just come back home after 3 and a half years away. His owners couldn't cope with his size, only they had him neutered so young thats why he went Castrata in the first place.

















Shadowlands Wayakin winning Best Brood Bitch and Res Best in Show at TIDA Sale show.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

more great pics.. stunning


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I LOVES Silversurfer!!!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's my pics, he was called Maverick. I don't have him anymore sadly.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Here's my pics, he was called Maverick. I don't have him anymore sadly.



oh he is stunnign!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maverick is gorgeous!! The type my hubby goes for... He likes the darker snow dogs.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

freekygeeky said:


> oh he is stunnign!





Amalthea said:


> Maverick is gorgeous!! The type my hubby goes for... He likes the darker snow dogs.


 
Cheers guys. He was/is a great dog, very talkative, and was great off the lead too.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Awww I soo want a wolfy dog!

Nomad is gorgeous!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

nuttybabez said:


> Awww I soo want a wolfy dog!
> 
> Nomad is gorgeous!


 
Thank you!  He was the best dog I have ever had the pleasure of meeting. He walked up to my Dad and little brother when they were playing in the snow (my brother was 3, I think) and he was in full winter coat and eye level with my brother. Startled my Dad, to say the least *lol* After trying in vain to find his owners, we had him neutered and vaccinated and THEN the owners showed up. Because they would have had to pay us for his vet bills they didn't want him. The vet told us what he was and then his previous owners confirmed that he was a wolf dog.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> some of my puppies I bred. Met them all grown up or part grown lol at shows.
> 
> 
> and one that Clare Bosshogg will love. Senna in minor puppy class!!
> ...


OMG puppy Senna :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

heres our old boy, hes a 13 year old husky X










and here he is chilling out on the sofa with our jack russell, he cant get up the stairs due to his arthritis, so has now adopted the sofa as his new bed


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

He is lovely!! What's his name?


----------



## tigger79 (Aug 22, 2006)

his name is max and the jacks name is tia


----------



## Snuggles (Sep 18, 2007)

Some gorgeous dogs on this thread.:flrt: My woo's:


----------



## littleminx (Nov 20, 2008)

My boy





































Just to be a bore anyone looking at the wolfie dogs in particular the NI needs to research a good breeder who hips scores their dogs and check lines for epilepsy. Check out Dogsey there many threads on there about the NI dog and all the problems that surround them.


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

When people say wolf dog do they mean wolf-dog hybrids?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

littleminx said:


> Just to be a bore anyone looking at the wolfie dogs in particular the NI needs to research a good breeder who hips scores their dogs and check lines for epilepsy. Check out Dogsey there many threads on there about the NI dog and all the problems that surround them.


 
My Wils cost me £250 because of her hip score. To be honest it didn't / doesn't bother me because i've no intention of breeding her




ladybird said:


> When people say wolf dog do they mean wolf-dog hybrids?


probably depends, the NI is sometimes classed as a 'wolf dog' because they look like one rather than being a hybrid.


----------



## BADGERS MUM (Dec 5, 2006)

POAGeckos said:


> Thought I'd place some photos of the wolves .
> 
> Here are all the pictures of them when they were young.
> 
> ...


 
Lovely pics everyone,

these ones are really great,looks like they have a very realistic doggy house :flrt:

The '**** is adorable too


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

littleminx said:


> Just to be a bore anyone looking at the wolfie dogs in particular the NI needs to research a good breeder who hips scores their dogs and check lines for epilepsy. Check out Dogsey there many threads on there about the NI dog and all the problems that surround them.


I couldn't recommend Pimperlla enough for a NI she is truly a wonderful breeder that cares deeply about her NI and there health best in the country IMHO

and thats not just because I'm a friend before I even knew Pimperella she is the only person I would buy from:no1:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

Nuka, our Northern Inuit
need a more recent picture of her, as shes over a year old now and bigger than this... and i know my dad has a great one on his phone that i shall have to steal.

this is her and my 7 year old mix, Ami









heres a couple of interesting size comparison pictures.. though you can't help but feel sorry for poor Ami :lol2:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

Thought I'd place some photos of the wolves . 

Here are all the pictures of them when they were young.

Tonu when he was so cute and young, and not into so much mischief









Tonu abit older (first shot makes it look like he has 2 differant coloured eyes, but it is just the lighting)




























Lovely Kua



















Tonu and Koan(the raccoon) playing in water with eachother










Tonu grown up 










Kua grown up












Lastly in loving memory of our wolf hybrid Storm who passed away yesterday at the age of 9 years 11 months old. You will not be forgotten.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

My Nomad was a true wolf dog (ie: hybrid).


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

POAGeckos said:


> Lastly in loving memory of our wolf hybrid Storm who passed away yesterday at the age of 9 years 11 months old. You will not be forgotten.


great pics 
r.i.p little one


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> great pics
> r.i.p little one


Thanks. Storm is missed alot by everyone here(including all the animals), it wont be the same anymore.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> Reinyu (sp)!


I take it you ment me and Reiyuu. LOL!!!

Anyway, here you go.

Me+Gaia








me+Juno








Juno @ 7 weeks








Luna @ 8weeks








Juno @ 5 weeks








Luna @ 6 months








Me+Gaia








Gaia+Sky Last october








Gaia








Gaia and Sky








gaia+sky @ 7 weeks








and again (gaia left, sky right)


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

and just for reference, 
Gaia + Sky = Malamutes, sisters from the same litter
Juno = Sibe Husky
Luna = 1/2 GSD, 1/2 Husky.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

I look terrible in the pirures when the moots were tiddly!


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

here are some of my malamute.

as a pup










a little bigger









and now


----------



## Scotteh (Dec 23, 2008)

heres my man niko

first day we got him

as you can see he likes playing in the garden

and likes to get drunk

what you looking at


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> here are some of my malamute.


the one im scared of  lol


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

its the other one that makes all the noise when you come over : victory:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

ladyboid said:


> its the other one that makes all the noise when you come over : victory:


aahhhh lol im such a baby!!!


----------



## jo (Jun 29, 2006)

Thought id a couple pics of my lot! Ps excuse the size of them all lol


----------



## mrsretic (Feb 21, 2007)

Dan said:


> Yeah, she's mine.
> 
> Unfortunately she is living with my ex-wife until i get sorted in a new place so i miss her like crazy at the moment.


 
Hate to be a pain but she is mine :whistling2:


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

I have been looking into the possibility of getting a malamute (have wanted one for several years, but circumstances did not allow me to get on!). I was quoted a grand for a dog malamute - is that about right? I was expecting something in the region of £600-800 - or am I just way out of touch with the pricing???
They are such great dogs though!


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)




----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

our japenese akita NAKITA 5months old female


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

CHAMP AND BEAUTY STAFFYS AND NAKITA THE AKITA


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

is she husky x akita ? or gsd ?

just she really dosnt look full akita to me


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

that's it i'm no longer looking at this thread because it so makes me what a mal :bash:


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

dogs are all stunning! Ive noticed theres a lot of husky and huskamutes being sold near me...the fad must be wearing off eh? :bash:


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

nakita is full akita


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

daikenkai said:


> dogs are all stunning! Ive noticed theres a lot of husky and huskamutes being sold near me...the fad must be wearing off eh? :bash:



Bottom has dropped out of the market and the puppy farmers are having trouble selling their dogs - chaos in all the rescues ;(


----------



## daikenkai (May 24, 2007)

its a shame really. you know id rescue a dog but im about to move into a flat, so dont think its possible. 
My mum on the other hand is considering rescuing a great dane. should be fun! lol


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I know someone with a Saarloos Cross , i can see if shell get a picture of him for me 


this was him as a baby, before they got him. Ill upload a pictire of him tomorrow hes massive now!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rihh&ruth said:


> nakita is full akita


 
i wasnt trying to insult you just asking a question as she didnt look anything like any of the akitas i have known and seen thats all 

sorry


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

i dint mean it nastily was just making sure you knew i was replying to you sorry


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rihh&ruth said:


> i dint mean it nastily was just making sure you knew i was replying to you sorry


 
lol no worries hun 


a couple of pics of Nuka mal pup one of them has some of the others in the back ground on


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

how do you cope with all them you must live in a mansion cause they big dogs ours is only 5 months old and she big she towers over the staffs


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

rihh&ruth said:


> how do you cope with all them you must live in a mansion cause they big dogs ours is only 5 months old and she big she towers over the staffs


 
LOL trust me my house is just ya average house 

they are pretty well behaved really for huskies an mals lol and dont really need as much space as is made out as long as they get sufficiant exercise they are fine 

they have spurts of energy if exercised right which are sorta mad half hours lol


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Peter_Kirk said:


> I have been looking into the possibility of getting a malamute (have wanted one for several years, but circumstances did not allow me to get on!). I was quoted a grand for a dog malamute - is that about right? I was expecting something in the region of £600-800 - or am I just way out of touch with the pricing???
> They are such great dogs though!


Well, mine should have been £900 each, but were £1200 for the pair. £1000 seems steep unless they have good breeding and proper paper work.



Emmaj said:


> LOL trust me my house is just ya average house
> 
> they are pretty well behaved really for huskies an mals lol and dont really need as much space as is made out as long as they get sufficiant exercise they are fine
> 
> they have spurts of energy if exercised right which are sorta mad half hours lol


 Yeah, ours are pretty happy to settle down when ever possible. They have mad half hours where they run rampant around the whole house, then suddenly stop and settle again.


----------



## Peter_Kirk (Apr 6, 2008)

Rain,

Thanks for the feedback. Perhaps they were of good breeding and I am pretty sure they had the appropriate paperwork.

I am also considering a rescue dog (not as well as, but instead of) but getting a dog of any sort isn't a decision that I will make lightly and will only happen when we are able devote the appropriate amount of care, love and attention to whichever one we end up getting.

This thread and the forum in general has been really useful too - so thanks to everyone who has contributed.


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

rihh&ruth said:


> nakita is full akita


I would dispute that with the breeder if I was you there is something else in there somewhere the head isn't wide enough & ears are too big


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

we thought this we dont know the breeder as we brought her off someone who had already brought her off someone else i didnt think she was full akita but a mate of ours has said she is he has a mallumute x and knows alot about these dogs


----------



## Kazza17 (May 29, 2008)

rihh&ruth said:


> we thought this we dont know the breeder as we brought her off someone who had already brought her off someone else i didnt think she was full akita but a mate of ours has said she is he has a mallumute x and knows alot about these dogs


This is my Jap Akita "Storm" he's an old man now & has just turned 9 years old. You'll be able to tell better with yours when she is fully grown she is very beautiful whatever she is


----------



## rihh&ruth (Aug 3, 2008)

what a stunner we not bothered what she is really as she is beautiful whatever she is we looked at rescueing one from birmingham dogs home a male akita adult but our male staff went for him so wasnt allowed him


----------



## JulieNoob (Jul 9, 2008)

Rain said:


> Well, mine should have been £900 each, but were £1200 for the pair. £1000 seems steep unless they have good breeding and proper paper work.



The top breeder in the UK charges £950 I believe for top quality puppies - Puppy Farmers tend to charge more.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

JulieNoob said:


> The top breeder in the UK charges £950 I believe for top quality puppies - Puppy Farmers tend to charge more.


 Bump for this thread, love seeing other peoples sled dogs.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Tom i demand more piccys of yours :flrt::flrt::lol2:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

my baby


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> my baby


 

she is just gorgas :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> she is just gorgas :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


 Why thankyou kind lady.......little b*****r though! typical stubborn Husky temperament, the mornings I am out there in me jim jams freezing my backside off trying to get her to come in cos she has decided she just does not want to and thats that! but hey ho, we have solved the digging for freedom problem......and put paving slabs all round the base of the fence, all round the garden......lol....escape artiste extraordinaire!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

MSL said:


> Why thankyou kind lady.......little b*****r though! typical stubborn Husky temperament, the mornings I am out there in me jim jams freezing my backside off trying to get her to come in cos she has decided she just does not want to and thats that! but hey ho, we have solved the digging for freedom problem......and put paving slabs all round the base of the fence, all round the garden......lol....escape artiste extraordinaire!!


 

LOL im glad you have it sorted yips they are beggers :lol2:

be thankful she is a digger an not a jumper :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> Tom i demand more piccys of yours :flrt::flrt::lol2:


 your wish is my command 
Gaia (right) sky (left)









sky and luna









sky









gaia pretending to be a tongue monster!(with added snow nose! )









luna ata funny angle on the bed


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> your wish is my command
> Gaia (right) sky (left)
> 
> 
> ...


 
awwwwwwwwww the luna one is gorgas :flrt::flrt:

get some of that pesky husky up too hee hee 

thats why i call mine when they have been naughty :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Alas, I dont have many of puppy-juno apart from this one. 








I'll see if I can snap some laters, and maybe even one of the schip lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Rain said:


> Alas, I dont have many of puppy-juno. I'll see if I can snap some laters, and maybe even one of the schip lol


 
Ooooo yesh yes pleasie tom :2thumb::no1:

fankoooooooooooo


----------



## snikaz (Dec 27, 2008)

These are ours.










Snikaz.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

snikaz said:


> These are ours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I loooooooooooooooove to see working sled dogs...
dont suppose you can give some info on rigs, harnesses etc? I'd love to start some gentle work with mine.


----------



## Exotics-Woman (May 20, 2008)

my babies, siberian huskys. skye and mysti plus puppies. got loads more pics


----------



## snikaz (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi Rain,

We have two different makes of rig. Our first one that we have had for some years now is from a bloke called Bruce Hall...and it is still going strong.

The second one that we have is a Heritage Rig from Cudos..which we bought second hand from a friend of ours who bought a new Cudos one.

Both rig makers are good, but there is a price difference.

There are a few good rig makes out there now and prices do vary from maker to maker.

My advice on choosing a rig is, to contact the makers of the rigs that you are interested in, and go and see and stand on the rigs to see which you feel more comfortable on. You should be able to find the different makers on the internet.

We have the Manmatt harnesses for our dogs, but as with the rigs there are various people and companies doing these, and people prefer one make or another for alsorts of various reasons, Cudos also do harnesses...one of the main suppliers for harnesses is www.culpeppers.co.uk and his name is Phil Dixon...Phil also stocks just about anything you will need for sleddogs...make sure you have a spare hour to have a chat with him though...sshhh don't tell him I said that :lol2:

To start to run dogs in harness you need to start off gently and not do too longer distances with them at first as they will need to become conditioned and will have aching muscels at first..so a bit at a time.

You need to teach them direction commands. In the mushing world we tend to all go with the international language of mushing.

Left = Haw
Right = Gee
to go straight on or past something = straight on or on by.
Go = Hike on or Go.
Whoa = stop
Slow down to go by = Steady ( of course breaking )
Keep still = Stand. or Wait.

Instruction for Critter Training.

LLLLEEEEAAAAVVVVVEEEEE IT.

Always make sure that you dog /s are hydrateted before and after a run..most important..if they don't want to drink just plain water before a run then bait it with a bit of Sardines in oil..don't use Sardines in brine as it has salt in it.

Don't run them for at least four hours after being fed, as this can cause Bloat.

To run the dogs on a rig, you will need two dog ganglines ( I only saw two sibes in your photo ) or a three dog if your planning on running the other dog I think I saw in your photo's..basically how many dogs you wish to run is how big a gangline you will need.

Neckline to attach your two leaders.

If gangline doesn't have a built in bungie, then you need a bungie.

A Snubline to attach the rig to something strong to stop the dogs running off without you.

A safety line if required to attach to the lines and to you incase you fall off and don't want to loose the team..not recommended for bigger teams.

To much to put all in one post, but you are welcome to contact me for any further help.

But...to run dogs on a rig you need to have a permit or permission from the forestry commission or land owner to do so.

For the forestry commission you will also need proof of insurance for £5,000,000.

If however you decide to purchase on of the many makes of Dog Exercise Scooters ( very popular ) you don't need a permit to do this..not really recommended to run more than two dogs at the very most on them at the same time.

You can also use a bike - Bikejoring.

Safety Helmet and Googles and gloves are a good idea as well.

Jan. ( Snikaz mum )


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks sooo much for that. 
Only one sibe in the pics, the others are mals, and a husky gsd cross. Anyway. I'm looking at running the 2 mals, and they have had some basic training, pulling weights (other than just me down the road lol). I'd only be looking to do it for fun as the one Mal (Gaia) fractured her ankle when she was very young, so I wouldnt want to risk any harm to her as she is a pet first and foremost. I was considering trying the husky cross as she pulls like a train, and could do it all day. Either way, it'll all be in fun not for anything else.
The land owner issue isnt a problem as it'd all be on our own land 
Been a long time since I was on culpeppers, his site has got a lot better 
Anyway, thank you for all the info, I have a great starting point now, and I'll let you know if anything comes of it.


----------



## snikaz (Dec 27, 2008)

Oops that will teach me to only have a quick look..have just noticed the tails :whistling2:

Nothing wrong with running them for fun..we get more of our pleasure just taking ours training than anything else.

Yes just be careful with her ankle.....someone we know has 11 Mals and wouldn't have anything else..they say one of the things they love about running them is that they start off at speed, then go to a trot and then leisurely trot along..they ( the mushers ) get to see all of the scenery as they go by and not just a small amount if none at all as us sibe teams.

No worries on the permit front then 

Phils a character and a half....there are a few places on the net that you can check out for equipment...Snopeaks ( Ewan Robertson) is another..he stocks the Manmatt harnesses...Sass, who is Forstals..unfortunately I don't think they have a website, but can give you their number if you wish.

J.


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Lol, thats cos Mals, or atleast my pair, are the laziest dogs known to man. They will do exactly what is asked of them, nothing more, like a sulking teenager 
If her ankle isnt up to it, then she wont be forced to do it, she's like my child and I'd hate to think of her in any discomfort. She started as the runt of the littler, the 12th out of 14 born, and very nearly died. That dog means the world to me (gets all soppy).
I might get some stuff off phil, I see he has his own diablo rig now


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! you lot have such gorgeous dogs!!! I really want a wolf type dog (one of each will do hehe!)
I was looking for one last year but while i was on the search i accidentally fell in lurve with Austin...










I'm so jealous of all of you who have squillions of them!!! I'm only allowed 2!


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

OMG Austin is SOOOOO cute 
I'd have millions of them, I'd like a doberman too and a pure GSD, but I think I'm at tipping point, another dog would be too much for me personally. Purely on a space factor. I dont trip over my lot, but I think anymore and I would.
And, as much as I love my lot, I wouldn't have so many again, maybe just 2 or 3.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fraggle said:


> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!! you lot have such gorgeous dogs!!! I really want a wolf type dog (one of each will do hehe!)
> I was looking for one last year but while i was on the search i accidentally fell in lurve with Austin...
> 
> 
> ...


 
what a sweety :flrt:

thats why i find being single wonderful:lol2:...................i can have as many dogs as i like an not pee anyone off :lol2::lol2:


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

Exotics-Woman said:


> my babies, siberian huskys. skye and mysti plus puppies. got loads more pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I have just found a video of my older pup dawgs having a mad half hour.............while younger pupados were eating in the kitchen :lol2:

i may add it on if it looks okies once uploaded 

my phone camera is rubbish :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

yeah, he looks so cute doesnt he? 9 months on and hes a right pain in the arse :lol2:

hehe, just joking, i wouldnt give him up for the world, no matter how many times he raids the bin for used tea bags... 

We just have the 2 dogs atm, but im hoping that in a few years time i can def get a wolf type dog, or a doberman. ohhhh i just want millions! 

this is Austin in September- he's even bigger and cheekier now, i'll try n get some recent pics when i finally find my camera!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Right it dont look too bad really so will put it up 


be warned they are complete vandals :lol2:

excuse all the cages piled about too i need to make space at the back of my bedroom to store them as they are no longer in use just have nowhere to put them yet :lol2::lol2:

enjoy my hooligans at play


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


>



your crazyyyyy


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Am sure I saw the little one humping something (or someone) right at the beginning


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> your crazyyyyy


 

:whistling2:moi nooooooo never LOL 


thats why my dogs dont get bored lol im not house proud an let them have their fun :lol2::lol2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> :whistling2:moi nooooooo never LOL
> 
> 
> thats why my dogs dont get bored lol im not house proud an let them have their fun :lol2::lol2:


lol wish i was closer to you. i could take gramam (My OH) to your house, like a trip or a zoo or somthing.. he is in love with anythign sled snow doggy.. poor him cant have one in halls! lol

p.s he is in love with your red one¬


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *lol* Am sure I saw the little one humping something (or someone) right at the beginning


 
yesh that would be the lil lhasa humping the springer...........she is the only one he can reach to hump an then he only just reaches her knee :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

HAHAHA!!! Emmaj i bet you never get 5 mins peace!!! I'd hate to be you with a migraine...

I thought it was noisy enough having 2 of them playfighting alday...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> yesh that would be the lil lhasa humping the springer...........she is the only one he can reach to hump an then he only just reaches her knee :lol2::lol2:


:lol2: Poor puppy dog!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

freekygeeky said:


> lol wish i was closer to you. i could take gramam (My OH) to your house, like a trip or a zoo or somthing.. he is in love with anythign sled snow doggy.. poor him cant have one in halls! lol
> 
> p.s he is in love with your red one¬


 
LOL well ditta an cat have felt the true welcome of my nuttas lol i let them loose on them to say hello once :lol2::lol2::lol2:

its something you dont forget in a hurry an huskamute pulling your hair or t shirt for sole attention..........a red huskey stood with her front paws on your shoulders from behind..............a black an white at the front stood licking ya face to death an a springer that boings allover............then qannik that stands an dose the oddest bark for attention :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

fraggle said:


> HAHAHA!!! Emmaj i bet you never get 5 mins peace!!! I'd hate to be you with a migraine...
> 
> I thought it was noisy enough having 2 of them playfighting alday...


 
to be honest they have spurts of energy lol they well go like that for an hour or so then sleep for 4 LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> :lol2: Poor puppy dog!!


 
i know lol though i caught him humping marnis tail the other day :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

fraggle said:


> HAHAHA!!! Emmaj i bet you never get 5 mins peace!!! I'd hate to be you with a migraine...
> 
> I thought it was noisy enough having 2 of them playfighting alday...


 Its that reason I'm glad we have a barn for them to play in. It's the doggy day care for when we are out at work. Means they can play all day and trash the place, then daddy will clean it up for them


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> i know lol though i caught him humping marnis tail the other day :lol2:


 
*LMAO* Should get him a cuddly puppy of his own


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

a couple more i found of them pics that is lol





























bottom one is the skunk that thinks he is a dog :lol2::lol2:

if you look closely in the bottom pic kaimi is hiding under the tv stand:lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> *LMAO* Should get him a cuddly puppy of his own


 
I know im sooooooooo tempted lol but i dunno :lol2:


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Not pics of the little monster, but pics of the mals when they were youg. Reiyuu found some really old (like 12 week old) pics, these were on the day we moved in to the house with the dogs.

With there brothers and sisters (litter of 12!)









first day at the office with us

























first day in the house;









































Gaia @ 4 months at work









Giant gaia vs lil' jet









Caught in bed with a right dog;


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Rain said:


> Its that reason I'm glad we have a barn for them to play in. It's the doggy day care for when we are out at work. Means they can play all day and trash the place, then daddy will clean it up for them


got to ask as I'm very nosey....Do you have a big spot? I mean land wise??


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> got to ask as I'm very nosey....Do you have a big spot? I mean land wise??


Personally, i don't have an inch of land to my name, but me and my OH live on timberwolfs land, which is 27 acres.


----------

